# Radon ZR Team Hybrid 8.0



## ostomek (5. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
ich bin mir mit der Grösse unsicher und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich habe eine Körpergrösse von 180 und eine Schrittlänge von 86,5 cm. Also relativ lange Beine.

Bin mir unsicher ob das 19" oder 21" besser passt ?

Und wie ist eure Einschätzung zwischen dem ZR Team Hybrid 8.0 und Jealous 8.0 Hybrid?


----------



## ostomek (6. Oktober 2020)

Fährt keiner das ZR Hybrid? Keiner einen Tipp`


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aixro (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin 2 cm kleiner und fahre 21", 19" ist mir einfach zu klein, sitze dann zu kompakt drauf.
Kann aber auch Vorliebe sein (habe lieber sportliche Sitzpsoition), am besten wäre beide Grössen testen


----------



## ostomek (18. Oktober 2020)

aixro schrieb:


> Ich bin 2 cm kleiner und fahre 21", 19" ist mir einfach zu klein, sitze dann zu kompakt drauf.
> Kann aber auch Vorliebe sein (habe lieber sportliche Sitzpsoition), am besten wäre beide Grössen testen


Welche SL hast du denn ? Die Überstandshöhe ist ja bei 21 " nicht ohne, da hätte ich Sorgen um die Kronjuwelen....


----------



## aixro (24. Oktober 2020)

SL ist 78 cm


----------

